# Great end to Snapper season in Corpus Plus my first slot reds!



## jp3 (Nov 3, 2007)

With red snapper season closing, I really to catch a few, but i don't know anyone with an offshore boat down here. So, i went with a party boat... I was a little wary because it was my first time fishing on a large party boat, but I really wanted a chance as some red snapper before the season ended, so i figured, "What the heck!" I was not dissapointed. 



It was a nice morning. In fact I was even a little chilly in my shorts and T-shirt before the sun came up. After a long run, we tied up to a rig and started dropping squid down on Chicken rigs. The action was fast and furious. I ended up with two nice Snapper- about 5#? Possibly, even better though, was the little kid that got to catch a few I hooked for him. He hadn't caught anything all day so I let him reel in a couple I caught, which made his day and in turn mine. 



After quite a few people had their limit, we moved to state waters. Again, the fishing was great. I ended up with two more Red snapper, not quite as large, a descent sized Mangrove and a Lane. 



It was great fishing, but a little strange. All of the fish were right at the bottom. I tried keeping my bait higher in the water column to aviod catching little ones, but then i didn't get a hit. Also, none of the fish hit very hard. The large snapper hit about the same as undersized ones, something that's never happened to me before. Even if it was a little strange, it was a great day. 

Sorry, no pics. I don't have a digital camera and my roommate's was dead. Instead I have a pics of the first Slot Redfish I've ever caught. 



About two weeks ago, I put my kayak in on the Navy base and paddled south. Picked up the 27" first and it drug me around for a while. The second -23"- nailed the popping cork a few times before it found the shrimp.


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice report and good job helping the young'un. Congrats on the snapper caching and the reds.:clap There is a lot of good kayak water down there. Be sure to go down to the national seashore and hit Bird Island Basin, launch at the boat ramp and head to the right. Lots of good fishing there. Gold spoon will catch most anything.


----------



## Chuck3000 (Oct 4, 2007)

I've got a (small-19') offshore boat. Just got to Corpus. How far outdid you go? Once the movers bring all my gear your experience is welcome on my boat. PM or call 847-903-0437.

Chuck


----------



## jared (Nov 6, 2007)

Lighthouse Lake Trails are an excellent place to fish from a kayak over in Aransas Pass


----------

